# Problème de livraison apple store. 130 euros perdu?



## borg80 (18 Septembre 2013)

Bonsoir à tous.

J'ai un gros soucis avec l'apple store. J'ai commandé il y a 16 jours les produits suivants : 

*BELKIN HDMI TO DVI CABLE 2M WHITE-ZML
MOBEE MAGIC BAR FOR WIRELESS KEYB.-ZML
MOBEE THE MAGIC CHARGER-ZML*

à cette adresse : Apple Store France - iPhone 5s, iPhone 5c, iPad, MacBook Pro, etc.

J'ai reçu un mail de la pars de l'Apple Store qui me confirme l'envois de mes produits et leur réception pour le 10 septembre 2013 :

*"Date de livraison estimée	Sep 10, 2013"*

Je n'ai pas encore reçu mon colis et je n'arrive pas à le suivre car le  transporteur est KONINKLIJKE TPG POST BV et je n'ai pas de numéro de suivis. Afin que vous compreniez bien, je vous poste la facture (censurée) :

*Votre numéro de commande: W499575xxx	
Date de livraison estimée : Sep 10, 2013
Tendered for Delivery	 
Numéros de commandes supplémentaires	2460546xxx
Transporteur assigné	KONINKLIJKE TPG POST BV
Numéro de suivi du transporteur : 8272669xxx
Adresse dexpédition : PARIS, FR
Sep 02, 2013
Description du produit:

BELKIN HDMI TO DVI CABLE 2M WHITE-ZML
MOBEE MAGIC BAR FOR WIRELESS KEYB.-ZML
MOBEE THE MAGIC CHARGER-ZML

Référence dexpédition Apple	8272669xxx
Votre référence dachat	W499575xxx
Service de livraison	Service postal
Signée par	*

Voilà... Si quelqu'un a déjà suivit son colis via le même transporteur, ce serai sympa de me faire savoir comment suivre le colis, car je n'y arrive pas... Et qu'il n'est toujours pas arrivé chez moi. Auriez vous aussi une adresse ou un numéro de téléphone pour contacter l'apple Store à ce sujet? Je ne trouve pas de numéro traitant de mon problème et j'ai peur de m'être fait voler mon matériel...

Merci à vous


----------



## borg80 (20 Septembre 2013)

Petit up, je suis désespéré et je n'ai toujours pas de réponse... Comment contacter le service compétent d'apple dans ce domaine :S??


----------



## Sly54 (20 Septembre 2013)

As tu essayé de tél à l'Apple Store en ligne (0800 046 046) ?
(page assistance Apple)


----------



## borg80 (21 Septembre 2013)

Oui, mais au mieux, je n'arrive qu'a joindre le service après vente matériel. Je vais retenter ma chance demain :X

Merci


----------



## borg80 (23 Septembre 2013)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse à l'avenir. J'ai contacté l'apple store au numéro suivant : (0800 046 046)

Ils vont me renvoyer un nouveau colis avec un numéro de suivis cette fois et ouvriront une enquête auprès d la poste. 

C'est très pro de leur pars, c'est chouette.

Un grand merci à Sly54 qui m'a donné le numéro!


----------



## Sly54 (23 Septembre 2013)

borg80 a dit:


> Un grand merci à Sly54 qui m'a donné le numéro!


----------

